# UK's oldest ship marks 190 years (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Celebrations take place on Teesside to mark the 190th birthday of the oldest ship left afloat in the UK.

More from BBC News...


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Is the Trincomalee a "tall ship" or is this more BBC "research"?


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Is the Trincomalee a "tall ship" or is this more BBC "research"?


Good point, Marconi Sahib. Anyone know what exactly defines a "tall ship" as such?


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

According to Wikepedia - Tall ship is a large traditionally rigged sailing vessel . Topsail schooners - Brigantines - Brigs - Barque's. Rigging including square and gaff rigs with separate topmasts and topsails. 
The term Tall Ships has came into widespread use during the mid 20th century with the advent of the "Tall Ships Races". However some of these vessels are not true tall ships as they changed the rules somewhat to let smaller vessels with minimum of 30' waterline length be able to race with young crews.At least half the crew have to be between 15-25 years of age. A true tall ship is class B or above. That is fore and aft rigged vessels between 100-160' in length and all square rigged vessels.
So I suppose that you could say that Tricomalee is a tall ship, although it is classified as a warship.

Hawkey01


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.hms-trincomalee.co.uk/


----------



## David Byrne (Mar 18, 2006)

At risk of sounding like a smart alec, didn't it all start with a romantic view of ship rigged/barquentine rigged square riggers in the 19th century after John Masefield's 'Sea Fever' was published ...." and all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by...".

DB


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi, David. I think you'r right. However, I do wish that we could do away with the term completely. It sticks in my throat whenever I hear it. It smacks too much of Hollywood and spin doctors. Regards Jock.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

I think this may be the oldest functional ship afloat ? The Unicrn in Dundee is the oldest ship afloat .
Regards Derek


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Spelling Unicorn !


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

I hope that no one claims that she was UK built. The restoration squad were turned down by the Lottery because she was built in India - I think Bombay.

I remember seeing her at Gosport in the mid-80's & thinking 'what a wreck'. To see her now is a real tribute to those who undertook the task of rebuilding her.


----------

